# What Do You Do To Handles To Dump Tank?



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Just bought the 26rs. The previous owner did not dump the tank. My tank is frozen.... and I have never dumped or cleaned a tank. Im going to get it in a warm building and heat it up and then dump the tank. I am thinking you just pull on the handles to open..... and then push to close? or is it another way?

thx


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

You will pull the handle AFTER you hook up the hose. Whatever you do, do not pull the handle with the cap still on. You will get a stinky suprise when you hook up your hose!









John


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Dump the black tank first and then rinse with the grey tank and good luck!

Walter


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

There may not be any hurry to dump! In your climate it will stay in pretty good shape until the thaw !
It will not hurt any thing to leave it in there! As to cleaning the tank, I never saw the need, hurry up and clean , I have to go!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

OutbackBrat said:


> Just bought the 26rs. The previous owner did not dump the tank. My tank is frozen.... and I have never dumped or cleaned a tank. Im going to get it in a warm building and heat it up and then dump the tank. I am thinking you just pull on the handles to open..... and then push to close? or is it another way?
> 
> thx


Gee! That was real nice of the previous owner to leave you that surprise!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, here's a question... Ar you sure the tank isn't empty? The monitors are less than reliable. The best way to tell is get a flashlight, step on the toilet flush valve and shine the light down inside. Then you will know for sure!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Ok, here's a question... Ar you sure the tank isn't empty? The monitors are less than reliable. The best way to tell is get a flashlight, step on the toilet flush valve and shine the light down inside. Then you will know for sure!


Only problem I have with this is my toilet is offset from the tank for some reason, can't see down it. Do agree I wouldn't worry about thawing it out, if there were to be any damage, it's already done. I would find a place close where you can pull it and wash out the tank when it warns up. I'm lucky in that I have a place to dump and water.

As far as how to dump, there should be a hose in the bumper, check before you go. If not, they are available at Wal-Mart. Find a dump site. Some cities have places, or go to a county or state camping park. If you have a have a hose, fill all of the tanks before you go. I just run the hose down the toilet and then into the sink. Attach the hose and put the other end in the dump site and then pull the black tank handle. Let it run out completely and then open the gray tank(s) handle(s) and let them run till empty. close all valves, disconnect the hose and rinse out with water hose and put it away. Put on cap and you should be good to go. When your ready to start camping, I would go to a RV store and ask about black tank chemicals to use (I know, some don't use them, but I have found I need to). As always, feel free to ask if you have any questions. There is no stupid questions.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

[quote name='Lmbevard' date='07 December 2009 - 09:17 PM' timestamp='1260238658' post='371295']
.....Only problem I have with this is my toilet is offset from the tank for some reason, can't see down it..... [\quote]
Yeah, my 5'er is the same way, but on a bumper pull the toilet is nearly mounted directly on the tank so there's no room for a jog and therefore a nice clear shot in there.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

OutbackBrat said:


> Just bought the 26rs. The previous owner did not dump the tank. My tank is frozen.... and I have never dumped or cleaned a tank........ or is it another way?
> 
> thx


In this special case I think I'd wait till "Spring thaw"







take it to the middle of nowhere, pull the handles... and RUN


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> Only problem I have with this is my toilet is offset from the tank for some reason, can't see down it.


In the 26RS it is a straight shot into the tank from the toilet, so the original poster should have no problem seeing down into the tank.

Ed


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Only problem I have with this is my toilet is offset from the tank for some reason, can't see down it.


In the 26RS it is a straight shot into the tank from the toilet, so the original poster should have no problem seeing down into the tank.

Ed
[/quote]

Well After letting it warm up in an indoor storage for a few days I went out and pulled the handles. Free flow no problem and I would say that it was 2/3 full like the gauge said.

I then put antifreeze in the black and grey tanks and it should be ready to start up in the spring.

Thx for all of your help all!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Just bought the 26rs. The previous owner did not dump the tank. My tank is frozen.... and I have never dumped or cleaned a tank........ or is it another way?
> 
> thx


In this special case I think I'd wait till "Spring thaw"







take it to the middle of nowhere, pull the handles... and RUN








[/quote]

Hmm... Just had a vision of Robin Williams in RV!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

ALWAYS press both the black and gray tank handles CLOSED before you try to take the sewage drain cap off and hook up the hose.

If the handles close at all, you know you will have sewage or gray water sitting behind the drain cap. Be forewarned. If the handles close, close them, stand or lay down out of the way, put a bucket under the cap and wear old clothes just in case. I also put on latex gloves. The volume won't be huge, but a little black water goes a looooong way!!!

This is what's called One-Trial-Learning! On my maiden voyage from Baltimore to Seattle last summer, I needed to dump the tanks. There was a dump pipe at the campsite at our campground in Vancouver. So I unscrewed the cap and sploosh. I quickly jammed the black handle inwards and stopped it. I don't need to go details of hosing off the parking pad, walking into the campground shower fully clothed, and so forth. You can imagine how I felt in the shower--experienced RVers gave me sideways looks, and smiled knowingly as I washed off in the shower fully clothed.

So ALWAYS press the handles in before you unscrew the pipe cap. The handles do work loose sometimes as you tow over bumps, hit potholes, wiggle over the speed bumps in the campground, and so forth.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

hautevue said:


> ALWAYS press both the black and gray tank handles CLOSED before you try to take the sewage drain cap off and hook up the hose.


Sounds like very good advise. I'm going to practice this for sure! Thanks!


----------

